# GT5 screens selected as the best in-game scene in gaming history so far....



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

Disclaimer:I found this elsewhere, so not sure if it is correct since I dunno Scandinavian.. 

Source:*gamereactor.se/nyheter/12865/V%E4rldens+snyggaste/
As per the post, Gamereactor Scandinavia had contest, this is their best looking picture ever in a game: 

*www.360indians.com/forums/style_images/webber/img-resized.png Reduced: 40% of original size [ 1600 x 900 ] - Click to view full image
*i30.tinypic.com/10fucgl.jpg
*www.360indians.com/forums/style_images/webber/img-resized.png Reduced: 33% of original size [ 1920 x 1080 ] - Click to view full image
*i11.ahpic.com/4c1nsk.jpg
*www.360indians.com/forums/style_images/webber/img-resized.png Reduced: 33% of original size [ 1920 x 1080 ] - Click to view full image
*i11.ahpic.com/jb5zxd.jpg


______________________________________________________________________


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 8, 2008)

What will it require, quad 9800GTX's?  Or something even greater?


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

digitized said:


> What will it require, quad 9800GTX's?  Or something even greater?



This is PS3 Exclusive game..not for PC..till Dx12 releases...


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

speechless


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 8, 2008)

is this a game? wow!! GT rocks!!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW!.........its f**king awesome ......the level of shadow detailing is simply speechless...


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 8, 2008)

my goodness.those pic are more real than the ORIGINAL REAL PICS. its awesome. 
speechless..........


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 8, 2008)

Amazing!! Speaks for the horsepower of the PS3, die Xbox(360,520,aabb,pp2c,@h#) die...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

^^^cant agree more...DIE XBOX360...

PS3 is here to stay and win.. and this is just the beggining.. once they know how to rip open the tressure chest( cell broad band procyy) ... then there is nothing to stop ... !!!! period !! ps4


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW man thats mind blowing!!! What a grafiX.....


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Amazing!! Speaks for the horsepower of the PS3, die Xbox(360,520,aabb,pp2c,@h#) die...





naveen_reloaded said:


> ^^^cant agree more...DIE XBOX360...
> 
> PS3 is here to stay and win.. and this is just the beggining.. once they know how to rip open the tressure chest( cell broad band procyy) ... then there is nothing to stop ... !!!! period !! ps4



Hey...dont underestimate Xbox360...Xbox360 can deliver same level of detail as ps3..does...but this game is ps3 exclusive...so..not this game may be PGR5..or future products...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

I am a game n00b, so whats GT5 ? I thought maybe this is a typo and its actually GTA4, but I was wrong.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am a game n00b, so whats GT5 ?



Gran Turismo 5


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

avinash.gamerboy said:


> Hey...dont underestimate Xbox360...Xbox360 can deliver same level of detail as ps3..does...but this game is ps3 exclusive...so..not this game may be PGR5..or future products...




ya i agree but ps3 much more powerful than xbox.. and given a few months more.. ps3 game dev will harvest full power of cell and will take it to next level .. more than wht we see in GT5


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 8, 2008)

Superb !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

Gasp... i'm awestruck!  Just look at the detail....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

ok everybody like it .. wht is that u find missing to become a real life photograpghy ????

for me ..

the cars look like a toy car.. not a true real lifecar..
lighting can still be detailed.. or if detailed can make this real life like..

wht do u think>??


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

^ yea.compare 1st and 2nd pic-the shadows in 2nd pic and car detail are not that good.needs a lil more lightning + some shadow work and of course AA adjustments if the game is running with AA.then u can call it a complete reality


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

cars cant get any better than this .. except some little detail in PAINT like feel will make it a perfect  cat.. but as of now ... if this is real a ingame Screen shot.. then i am buying this game...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

^ isnt a demo available on PSN ? they once showed it on Gamer TV.the game looks the same.thats the reason i'm buying PS3


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ isnt a demo available on PSN ? they once showed it on Gamer TV.the game looks the same.thats the reason i'm buying PS3


no demo on PSN...if u r on PSN..PM ur tag..



naveen_reloaded said:


> ya i agree but ps3 much more powerful than xbox.. and given a few months more.. ps3 game dev will harvest full power of cell and will take it to next level .. more than wht we see in GT5


this is starting of PS3 revolution...



naveen_reloaded said:


> cars cant get any better than this .. except some little detail in PAINT like feel will make it a perfect  cat.. but as of now ... if this is real a ingame Screen shot.. then i am buying this game...



me too...but MGS4..is in top of my wish list...and GT5 in 2nd..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

^^^ is MGS4 a bettre game or say better graphic than gt5 ... ???


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 8, 2008)

Are u kidding ????
Man, These are *AWESOME *Graphics............................
Seems like i have to get a PS3 now 
I think they are just photographed...cant believe.......no cant be.....
This will surely KILL CRYSIS if it is released on PC


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 8, 2008)

Screenies look great but i am not convinced that they're taken in-game . Sony has always had this history of overstating the quality(and performance) of it's products .

Also , if you look in the second pic , the wheels aren't spinning and the camera angle just isn't anything near a real screenshot . I'd go with pics from a more reliable source like Gamespot or IGN .

I still am not convinced and until a reliable site such as Gamespot or IGN reviews the game(which is yet to release in the US) and provides actual in-game screenshots i'm not buying it .

Similarly when the PS2 was launched there was the great hype that it was a supercomputer in a console and Sony even sold a Linux kit for the PS2 . We all now know how many people run Linux on their PS2 or do scientific calculations on it !

*www.g4tv.com/screensavers/features/44404/PS2_Supercomputer.html

Grid for Xbox 360 Pictures:

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/2318687236_6983b71cd9_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3192/2318718366_9a6cbc62f3_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2063/2317911135_b58c2c4318_o.jpg


Please , and i wouldn't buy a game just for the Graphics coz in the end gameplay and how much content(and the quality) a game packages matters .

Just look at the mess Need For Street: Pro Street is ! Superb graphics but game play so shallow you just wanna turn it off .


----------



## faraaz (Mar 9, 2008)

As mentioned earlier in this thread...DIE XBOX 360 DIE!! 

PS3 is waaaay ahead of its time...no one has been able to take full use of its horsepower yet. Xbox 360 is already reaching its limits...

Haha...what with the demise of HD - DVD recently...things are looking good for Sony! 

@Zeeshan: YOur screenshots are inferior to the PS3 ones. Also, the last clear shot is of an in-game cutscene or trailer, not of actual gameplay. Sorry mate, PS3 still pwns Xbox!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2008)

GT5 will most probably support that "PSP as side view mirror" (like F1 2007).
a treat for PS3 & PSP owners

but jus 6 tracks
Suzuka Circuit 
Eiger Nordwand
Fuji Speedway
London City Track
Daytona International Speedway
High Speed Ring

where's Nordschleife?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 9, 2008)

*Xbox360*: Choose your next Games carefully, PS3. They may be your worst games in graphics.  
*PS3*: [_to himself: thinking_] "Graphics and Sound"?  
 [_PS3 unsheathes and points his sword at the Messenger's throat_]  
*Xbox360*: Madman! You're a madman!  
*PS3*: Graphics and Sound? You'll find plenty of both in me.  
*Xbox360*: No man, Wii or Gamecube, no man has greater graphics than me!  
*PS3*: You are made by microsoft.
*Xbox360*: This is blasphemy! This is madness!  
*PS3*: Madness...? 
THIS...IS...SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  
 [_Kicks the Xbox360 down the well_]


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 9, 2008)

That was nice!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 10, 2008)

wow its really gr8


----------



## soumya (Mar 10, 2008)

i don't wanna get into a fight here, but it's proven and tested that the xbox 360 has a far superior graphics card than the ps3. Xenon is powerful than RSX. Graphics comparison in Gamespot has proven that and even CNET has ruled in favour of the 360. Yeah, I am a 360 owner and a proud one at that. Halo 3, Gears of War, Mass Effect, BioShock and the upcoming Gears of War 2, beats the hell out of PS3 library. MGS 4 and GT5 is not enough! 

Here is a quote:

Graphics: The XBOX 360 is a clear winner. The GPU is more powerful. It has more powerful fillrate, and far more pixel and vertex processing horsepower. Part of the reason is their choice of memory, and architecture of pixel and vertex procesing. I can’t get into details but the same vertex shader will run much slower on the PS3 than the XBOX 360. The 360 also has a clever new way rendering high definition anti aliased back buffers. To accomplish the same effect on PS3 is prohibitively expensive. For this reason I think many games will have no choice but to run in non-HD resolutions on the PS3 version, use a lower quality anti aliasing technique, or do back buffer upscaling. The end result in all cases is going to be noticeably worse image quality.

*www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-348-1.htm


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2008)

how many times does one has to tell that Sony hasnt given the developers the right tools (as they're still devolipng) to unleash the full potential of of PS3.

are you xbox boys offended by the GT5's gfx.? 

then why say xbox has BIG game lib., its a fact that everyone knows, so stop talking about it already.

anyways at the end of the day, PC PWNS the consoles


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 10, 2008)

Guys, isnot PS3 a 6 core cell proc???
We already have 8 core procs and the GFX card with the multi GPU support already used by people, technically, the PC beats the PS3. If the games use them properly, shouldnt the visuals be better than PS3?


----------



## faraaz (Mar 10, 2008)

I play Baldurs Gate, Guild Wars & Oblivion on my lappie..and my lappie is more portable than a PS3, so yes...my lappie pwns all consoles.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Similarly when the PS2 was launched there was the great hype that it was a supercomputer in a console and Sony even sold a Linux kit for the PS2 . We all now know how many people run Linux on their PS2 or do scientific calculations on it !


dude, the PS2 was waaaaaaaay ahed of its time.
when it came, it was indeed a super computer.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 10, 2008)

I was reading in some news about MGS4 that its running out of space on a Blue Ray disk... o.o
Developers are having hard time to figure out what to remove in order to fit in a BR Disk..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## tarey_g (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG !! this thread is pouring fanboyism, haha . Although no doubt GT5 looks awesome, an i am sure it will live up to the true simulation racer's expectation . I have seen some vids , they look cool


----------



## krazzy (Mar 10, 2008)

Mind blowing. Simply mind blowing. Only a XBOX 360 owner/fanboy can find faults with it. 

GT series have been known to sport some of the best graphics ever seen on any platform. I have the GT4 for my PS2 and you wouldn't believe the graphics it produces. Its just seems impossible that the PS2 is capable of such graphics. It just makes me curse other game developers as why they couldn't make full use of the PS2 hardware the way SCEA does. The older GT4 has several times better graphics than the newer NFS Carbon and Pro Street.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 10, 2008)

my god ! the detail is awesome... which engine did they use ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ LOL They might be using CryEngine 99 !!!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 11, 2008)

Just looked at an *Acutal* Gran Turismo 5 In-Game Screenshots on IGN . Doesn't look all that rosy to me 

Actual Gran Turismo 5 In-Game Screenshots:

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2325466987_89aa665dcd_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2237/2326285916_472ec64142_o.jpg

Dunno what PS3 fanboys would be feeling right now


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 11, 2008)

umm.. When we say screenshot, we mean actual in-game screenshot. NOT  digital camera screen shot.. 

There are plenty screenshots at IGN (actual ones) if anyone interested.
*media.ps3.ign.com/media/857/857126/imgs_1.html


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 11, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> umm.. When we say screenshot, we mean actual in-game screenshot. NOT  digital camera screen shot..
> 
> There are plenty screenshots at IGN (actual ones) if anyone interested.
> *media.ps3.ign.com/media/857/857126/imgs_1.html


Dude these are Actual in-game screenshots i sup .

Also , the other images given on IGN are Renderings and promotional images . 

The in-game ones are those that have been captured while playing a game . Which the images in the first post do not meet .

*These images were taken from IGN too*

*media.ps3.ign.com/media/949/949777/imgs_1.html


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 11, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Dude these are Actual in-game screenshots i sup .
> 
> Also , the other images given on IGN are Renderings and promotional images .
> 
> ...


 

As far as i know, gt prolouge(the screens which you are reffering to) and gt5(provided by amit) are different games.  , I may be wrong though


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, prologue is just a preview of GT5. GT5 release date is not announced yet. 
Here is a review of prologue: *www.gametrailers.com/player/30396.html


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 11, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> As far as i know, gt prolouge(the screens which you are reffering to) and gt5(provided by amit) are different games.  , I may be wrong though


Gran Turismo 5 prologue is essentially what will be offered in the full version of Gran Turismo 5 .

GT5 prologue features less tracks(only 6) and is meant to be played as a demo .

Also as GT5 isn't officially released yet we cannot have actual in-game screenshots of it . The only real in-game screenshots available are those of GT5 Prologue .

And yeah sony is asking $40 from PS3 owners for a glorified demo .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

actuaally the ingame shots wht u posted were also good.. .. only thing is the second one was under the shadow.. and first one seems to due to fast motion... but thew cars look superb.. and we also dont know wthether they were bneen played ona full HD lcd screen... if they would have played ona anormal tv.. the clarity may be low .. or say a leass Hd lcd...  notthe full HD supported one..

lets wait and see.. until then post few other screeines...

just nowgot two videos and simply they were awesome..

*www.gamespot.com/ps3/driving/grant...ini.html?sid=6182506&id=6182506&mode=gameplay

download here ..

the graphics look smooth ..and also the cars...

but i dl`d less resoultion version.. so cant make much about it...


----------



## x3060 (Mar 16, 2008)

amazing screens . . . the next gen games are soon to take over movies  . .


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 19, 2008)

The screenshots on the first page were simply *marvellous*......


----------

